# Horse Exerciser/Trainer



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

so the rescue really isnt panning out. yes i still love helping out there but theres some things that just are no bueno

The BO just inhereted a nice chunk of land back on the mainland so she has decided to move 90% of the horses there, and move back there herself. Dont get me wrong im extremely happy for her but thats leaving about 5 horses (all old and retired) here and no Honey to ride.
Ill still be going there every once in awhile to help out but im really looking for somewhere to ride.
so Im planning on going to Wheeler stables and the tack shop to put this ad up.....keep in mind this is just the meat n potatoes of it, the things i really want to get out that will really help me sell it. so any fine tuning or critique from all you proffesional advertiser peoples is appreciated.
______________________________--


I grew up on a farm and trained horses before enlisting in the army. I will be on island for another year 1/2 to two years and am looking for anybody that needs some help with their horses. I have alot of experience with starting horses and helping fix problem horses. I competed in English and western show, barrels, poles, breakaway and team roping, competitive trail, horse soccer, and working cattle. I have given riding lessons and am willing to work with the owner as well as the horse, in order to help build a strong respectful relationship with your animal. I can also just come ride your horse to keep it tuned up and in shape for show or rodeo, any discipline really for you.
Call/text 505-486-0832 for more information and to discuss what your needs are and the fees.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Ever think of giving polo a shot? There's a club on Oahu at Mokuleia.

I groom and am having a blast. I have a demanding full time job and sort of "catch" groom. Get to exercise and school horses and have been set up with three to start playing (but I've been doing this for about three years.) There is something going on throughout the day, fitting most day job schedules.

Here's their site:
http://hawaii-polo.org/

My background was western/ranch for years and didn't find the differences difficult. Good horses are good horses and good horsemen are good horsemen.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i may try that boots!..

i just got 2 hits on my ad today. one from a man that i need to email back and a lady that wants help with her spooky gelding! should be fun


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like you will have no trouble finding rides.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha hope not!

i rode out at the rescue for about 4 hours on sunday...hadnt ridden since christmas day before that...i. am. soooooore! so hopefully this lady works out so i can ride alot more often!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> so the rescue really isnt panning out. yes i still love helping out there but theres some things that just are no bueno
> 
> The BO just inhereted a nice chunk of land back on the mainland so she has decided to move 90% of the horses there, and move back there herself. Dont get me wrong im extremely happy for her but thats leaving about 5 horses (all old and retired) here and no Honey to ride.
> Ill still be going there every once in awhile to help out but im really looking for somewhere to ride.
> ...


If only you lived on Big Island... there is a lady there who owns a QH ranch (cutters mostly) that I worked for during a summer. Great place.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

aaaw i wish. the big island is soooo much better than Oahu! but ill survive i guess!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> aaaw i wish. the big island is soooo much better than Oahu! but ill survive i guess!


Parker Ranch! Have you ever heard of Pudding Lassiter? I have only been to the airport in Honolulu, otherwise all my time was spent on Big Island. My dad lives there but is moving out here to KY on August 10th!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i hadnt heard of Pudding Lassiter... i just looked em up sounds interesting!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Pudding is the bomb. She owns the ranch I worked at. She is so great with the animals, and people, and really loves them.

VIDEO: 2011 Hawaii Horse Expo wraps up in Waimea | Big Island Video News


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Is the original post still true? About the lady moving??


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Betina? im not sure. last she said it would be like 1-2 yrs down the line if she moved. 


haha Ur safe. even after she moves she said her daughter or somebody would be keeping it going....but yeah. she said like 1-2 yrs still...last i heard


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, I've got a little over a year left here. So we will see. Would be really interesting if she did leave. Things sure would change a whole lot!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Yerp. I was expecting Athena to take over but her n her familia are moving to right??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah, I think they're moving pretty soon. That's probably why they're selling JP, and Flash too..? Did you guys go on a trail ride sunday?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

no theyre keeping flash. they want to breed him...just poor little JP haha

no. they had lessons all day. we all (us horse handlers) got assigned horses if you didnt know....i ended up getting Champ, Honey and Kana haha. 

but i think maybe this Sat. were gonna do one...then parade practice is Sunday so idk


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

We did? Guess I should go see who I was assigned to lol if I was assigned to anyone. Those three are perfect for you!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha yerp im pretty freaking exstatic about it haha

i think you have like Honey, Diamond, and maybe one other? im not sure...she wanted 2 handlers for each horse...except diamond and Champ...


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh that's strange, I wonder why she would assign me to Honey, I barely know her. Oh well, there's always room to grow!!! Diamond isn't too bad. No wonder she assigned me to her!! lol We petite girls gotta ride together! lol It's only in Diamonds favor that I'm the size of a 12 year old lol!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hahaha i may be wrong. i honestly dont remember who all got who. i know you have Diamond for sure...n she was pretty impressed with the way you handled Honey...

shes just wanting names for al the program horses, so theres no mix up with "oh you can ride this boarder, or work this horse" when in reality that horse is a lesson horse, and the other will get you a law suit....Athena basically said we have permission to always ride hers so you still got little JP haha.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I stinking love jp...although i really wish they'd geld him if they're gonna sell him. Thats JMHO though. Gonna be headed down there in a few. Seth left for korea so now i have WWAAAAYYY too much time on my hands lol and he just left yesterday!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

PARTEEEEEH!!!!!!!! haha jk. have fun! wish i could go down but not till saturday


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Yup, me and Bowzer have been tearin it up and causin chaos in the wheeler hood!!! bahaha...jk, my dog wishes! ok, then I'll see you on saturday hopefully. I have some friends flying in tomorrow so we'll see if I can at least get out there sunday for the trail ride!


----------

